# I got one! '84 NA 300ZX



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I have finally bought me a project car. Yesterday I picked up a 1984 300ZX Non-Turbo. It has roughly 127k miles and the body is in decent enough shape. Got it for $300. I'll post pics in the next day or so.

Problem 1.)
It is having some problems though. It's not idling well. She starts, but idles rough and tries to die. It mostly bounces from apx. 500rpm-800rpm. I even saw it go up to 1000rpm andbog down real bad to about 300rpm. It also tries to die once you give it any gas, whether in gear or out. Any thoughts? I'm told it has a new TPS and MAF. Though upon further inspection, they look used and the connectors don't snap into place, which leads me to believe they are from a junkyard. I haven't had a chance to check the timing as of yet, I'll try and do that this evening. I haven't found any vacuum leaks as of yet. A friend suggested it might be the PCV valve. Any suggestions or input are appreciated. 

The guy I bought it from said he thinks it is the ECU. Then again, he thought this motor was an straight-6.  But if it were, wouldn't there most likely be other problems as well?

Problem 2.)
Power Steering leaks very badly I'm told. The PS belt isn't on the engine currently, so I haven't tested it out for myself just yet. I'm not going to worry about that until I have the car running decently. 

There is some cosmetic damage I want to have fixed. The top of the dash is in bad repair. Any one have an idea how much it'll cost to have a new one (or used in good condition) installed? I'm in Irving, TX. The hood and hood latch need to be repaired also, though eventually the hood will be repacled for carbon fiber if I can find someone who sells one for my car. 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

84z31 said:


> i'm picking mine up in about an hour.
> 
> 84 na 105,000. perfect mechanical. body is beat! the passenger side has a few dents and is missing the front fender. the passenger side door is red while the rest of the car is grey.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm thinking about trying to find a parts car. If anyone knows one with in a few hours drive of Irving, TX, let me know.

BTW, I did manage earlier today to get her running long enough for a quick run around the block. Had quite a fun time. Fishtailed around the corner with absolutely NO problem. :thumbup: 

Driving sideways + T-Tops + Hot for Teacher blaring = one happy Donovan


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I would think PCV valve or something in the ignition system (plugs, wires, cap, rotor)


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

nissandrew said:


> I would think PCV valve or something in the ignition system (plugs, wires, cap, rotor)


That is what I'm thinking as well. I'm on my way to Autozone right now to go get them. It may be a case of bad gas as well. The car hasn't moved since Feb., so the gas has probably gone sour. Guess I'll have to drop the tank and pour it out. I'll post later when I have replaced the parts.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

just today i got myself an 84 300ZX N/A aswell. Beautifull condition, runs nice, a/c is cold. body has little rust on rear quarters. but its a great little car, im soooo glad i found an 84 300, couldn't pass it up you know? but since im here, has anyone ever seen an SR20DET 300ZX in this body style? i've searched a few different places and still can't find any conclusive results. oh well, POWER OF THE "*Z*"


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

b1518s said:


> just today i got myself an 84 300ZX N/A aswell. Beautifull condition, runs nice, a/c is cold. body has little rust on rear quarters. but its a great little car, im soooo glad i found an 84 300, couldn't pass it up you know? but since im here, has anyone ever seen an SR20DET 300ZX in this body style? i've searched a few different places and still can't find any conclusive results. oh well, POWER OF THE "*Z*"


I haven't heard of anyone swapping the SR20DET into a 300ZX. Can't think of why anyone would either. The VG30E is a well built motor will end up putting out lots more power and torque than the SR20. 

But I agree, I am very glad to have mine. She's almost running. I got her to stay started this afternoon. But now she is over heating and has no power. I'll be working on her again on Saturday, so I'll post an update at that time.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya, i was just wondering if maybe im crazy and my searches were in vain. but im gonna keep mine stock considering its the first year 300ZX. but thats good to hear you got it runnin even a little. im so glad the one i bought runs great, i mean the A/C is even cold  but good luck with your Z


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

b1518s said:


> im gonna keep mine stock considering its the first year 300ZX.


That is nothing special, in fact it means your car is not rare as far as Z31s go. In 84 70,203 Z31s were made. Only in 85 were more Z31s made.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

^this guy again. Keep your comments constructive. You're spinning all of his comments in a direction so you can show your "superiority". Chill out. We're trying to keep members, not drive them away.


b1518s said:


> Ya, i was just wondering if maybe im crazy and my searches were in vain. but im gonna keep mine stock considering its the first year 300ZX. but thats good to hear you got it runnin even a little. im so glad the one i bought runs great, i mean the A/C is even cold  but good luck with your Z


Yeah. Keep it stock by all means. Much respect to an 84 z that looks breand spanking new! I bought a 92 300 and spent all my money fixing it up as well. Just putting brand new OEM parts on it. It was a great feeling to drive the car as it was when it was rolled of the showroom floor. :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JamesZ is right. Unless it's an 84 AE, it's nothing special. Sorry to bust anyones bubble......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

thecolonelcm said:


> ^this guy again. Keep your comments constructive. You're spinning all of his comments in a direction so you can show your "superiority". Chill out. We're trying to keep members, not drive them away.


 I'd suggest you not forget who is in charge here. That would be me. JamesZ has forgotten more about these cars than you'll ever know. I suggest you keep your comments to yourself or in a PM. You've been warned once. Next time there will be no warning. Nuff said.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There's 4 people here who have a ton of knowledge about these particular cars, and I would suggest you and anyone else should listen to them. They would be: 

AZ-Zbum, who has an amazing amount of stock parts knowledge, and his own website to back it up. Don't mess with him. Even I don't contradict him....much. 

JamesZ. He has a Z31 pounding out around 500 Hp as I recall, so that means he's about as far above standard automotive food chain knowledge as a shark is above a regular human. He makes others eat their own words. 

AsleepZ. Has a beautiful 87 Z31 with a few mods no-one cares to document about these cars, such as a custom BOV installation. He's also done a lot of the dirty work here creating the stickies, and for that we should be grateful. 

Me. One of the few mostly stock Z31s in the (admittedly high) 13s. In fact I was invited by NPM to do an article about it, but I declined since my horsepower squeezing methods are not for everyone, and can cause damage to the engine. 

Don't mess with these guys, they'll eat you for breakfast and I'm glad to have them here. :cheers:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dono200sx said:


> I haven't heard of anyone swapping the SR20DET into a 300ZX. Can't think of why anyone would either. The VG30E is a well built motor will end up putting out lots more power and torque than the SR20.
> 
> But I agree, I am very glad to have mine. She's almost running. I got her to stay started this afternoon. But now she is over heating and has no power. I'll be working on her again on Saturday, so I'll post an update at that time.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> JamesZ. He has a Z31 pounding out around 500 Hp as I recall, so that means he's about as far above standard automotive food chain knowledge as a shark is above a regular human. He makes others eat their own words.


heh as soon as it gets done. I will post a mods list soon I guess, I have kept it on the down low. Once I get it tuned I would like to get alittle more then 500rwhp heh.

I If I do forget information is readily available on sites thanks to ZBUM...its the power of searching.

And thanks for backing me up Zen.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

thecolonelcm said:


> ^this guy again. Keep your comments constructive. You're spinning all of his comments in a direction so you can show your "superiority". Chill out. We're trying to keep members, not drive them away.


I'm sorry if the truth offends you.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


>


Well I'll be... 'Tis a beautiful site. Personally, I'd rather a V6, but the SR20 IS a force to be reckoned with. (though I realize my earlier comment seem to show that sentimentality). In fact, before I found this 300ZX, I was looking into buying an S13 for the SR20DET swap.

My hat's off to that car!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Kinda funny how the SR20 and all the associated equipment is about the same size as the VG30. Maybe a bit taller, but about as wide.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

84z31 said:


> probably more power potential since there is an aftermarket following. unlike our car!


Not even close. 3.0L V6 vs 2.0L I4. Sorry. The SR is an overhyped, over played engine.

There is tremendous aftermarket support for the VG30. You just have to look for it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Not even close. 3.0L V6 vs 2.0L I4. Sorry. The SR is an overhyped, over played engine.
> 
> There is tremendous aftermarket support for the VG30. You just have to look for it.


2nd. I had no trouble finding parts for my motor, suspension, and driveline. Everything is out there; there is a good aftermarket support if people would just look.

The SR doesn't have nearly the potential the VG30ET has.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, lets see, it's missing whole liter off the displacement, and the VG is a V6 which pretty much means it automatically makes more torque than an I4...... It's a battle the SR really can't win. It's a nice motor but not worthy of the Z, IMO.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Please be more clear. Are you talking support for the SR20 or support for the S13? Big difference between support for a motor and support for a whole car.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

there we go. finaly some conclusive proof. i've been racking my brain searching for something like this. thanks.

and ok, look. i respect everyone here. however, i think i should be treated equaly. i asked only a simple question. it required only a simple answer. i dont need to be lectured about "dont mess with these guys, they'll eat you for breakfast." these "threats" dont bother me. i mean no disrespect to anyone, but i know a good bit of what im talking about too. maybe not as much as you guys, but i only just bought my Z for one thing, and for two, thats what i joined this forum for was to learn more from the guys who know this stuff like the back of there hands. so thats that, and i give credit to all you guys but i dont need to be talked to like im three years old, ok? but thanks again for the information and help fella's. -Adam


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

b1518s said:


> i dont need to be lectured about "dont mess with these guys, they'll eat you for breakfast." these "threats" dont bother me.


 I specifically wasn't talking to you. However, if you insist on wanting to be the recipient of a moderators wrath, I'm sure I can make it happen.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

not at all man. im not trying to cause any problems here. just don't apriciate being talk to like that. i give you guys all the respect in the world for knowing, and doing everything you do. lets not turn this into a big thing.

but back to on-topic discusion.

an 84 300 isn't that rare you say? i would have expected it to be a little more so i guess because its so old. but either way, im just happy to have found a Z. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/modification.engine.swap.shtml


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

thats a very helpfull page. thank you for posting that. 
now do you know if any of these swaps require body mods ie. extensions, widening anything? i mean a VG30DETT would be sweet, but does it just 'fit'?

now i've considered my options, and i am thinking about just supercharging the VG30E. ever seen that? i was just going to keep it factory but since you guys said they're not that rare i reconsidered maybe a supercharger and exhaust.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

as far as I know, the only modification needed for any of those swaps was to the crossmember.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

b1518s said:


> now i've considered my options, and i am thinking about just supercharging the VG30E. ever seen that? i was just going to keep it factory but since you guys said they're not that rare i reconsidered maybe a supercharger and exhaust.


ooo supercharger...... *drool* now THAT sounds fun :thumbup:


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

wow, so not too many mods needed to do that swap eh? i was asking one of my Z32 friends and he said he wasn't sure, he thought you might have to do some major fab. but thats cool.

Yeah a supercharger does sound fun. VG30ER HA that would be first for me. 
we'll see.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

ya, i looked at vortech and procharger. i figured on that universal kit being the way to go. but i didn't see a price. but it'll be a while before i really think of doing the S/C. just wanna get all the little things fixed, paint and all that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

84z31 said:


> might as well get the stock turbo system and run 6-7 psi. i heard of those done for around $400.


You'll also need to replace the ECU and the engine sensor wiring harness and the injectors to begin to use a turbo on the NA engine effectively. A $400 swap-in would be at rock bottom prices. Doable, but maybe just barely. Also figure on using higher grade fuel than even what is specified for the turbo engine (87) because the NA engine is higher compression. Knock will set in a lot sooner.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

ya, but then id have to get lower compresion pistons right? i mean the NA runs 9:1 as opposed to the turbo's 7.8:1 thats gotta be $$$


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

b1518s said:


> wow, so not too many mods needed to do that swap eh?


It is not so simple.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

b1518s said:


> ya, but then id have to get lower compresion pistons right? i mean the NA runs 9:1 as opposed to the turbo's 7.8:1 thats gotta be $$$


 If you are going to open up the motor, might as well put an all forged bottom end in there and go all out. If you are going to do something, do it once. 
You can still boost on the NA pistons, but lower the boost accordingly. Or run higher octane fuel , or WI, or something like that.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

ya, thats excatly what i mean. thats why im gonna just wait, and eventually just do everything all at once. that way it saves time and everything.

oh i know its not just 'that simple' i just mean i was suprised that there wasn't any major body modifications to be done. the Z32 front end seems comparitivly larger than the Z31 so i guess i expected that to be needed.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

b1518s said:


> ya, thats excatly what i mean. thats why im gonna just wait, and eventually just do everything all at once. that way it saves time and everything.
> 
> oh i know its not just 'that simple' i just mean i was suprised that there wasn't any major body modifications to be done. the Z32 front end seems comparitivly larger than the Z31 so i guess i expected that to be needed.


A lot of the Z32s front end width is the completely different front suspension setup. One reason why you can fit Z32 wheels on a Z31 (sort of ) but not the other way around.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

b1518s said:


> wow, so not too many mods needed to do that swap eh? i was asking one of my Z32 friends and he said he wasn't sure, he thought you might have to do some major fab. but thats cool.


If you think it's that simple, you're in for one hell of a shock.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

ya, thats what i said in my previous post. you quoted it infact.

but you say you can put the Z32 wheels on the Z31? hmm, that might be cool. i'll have to look into that, as like a spare set or something.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

b1518s said:


> ya, thats what i said in my previous post. you quoted it infact.
> 
> but you say you can put the Z32 wheels on the Z31? hmm, that might be cool. i'll have to look into that, as like a spare set or something.


The offset is all wrong, so there will be problems with that. But I did fit the rims on my car. I was gonna trade this one guy his Z32 rims for mine, but mine wouldn't fit on his car.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

b1518s said:


> ya, thats what i said in my previous post. you quoted it infact.
> 
> but you say you can put the Z32 wheels on the Z31? hmm, that might be cool. i'll have to look into that, as like a spare set or something.


http://z31.com/wheelsandtires.shtml


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

that kinda sucks then. couldn't trade.  but at least they do fit :thumbup:


----------

